# Molly is getting a haircut



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has her haircut this morning I'm a little anxious about it. I love her little shaggy head but it's time cause sometimes she looks like she has no eyes. More worried about her body and how that will turn out. She is only 12lbs so i'm scared she will look too skinny. She'll be there for 2 hours lets hope she behaves cause she is pretty hyper

This is what she looks like this morning before the haircut


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

No worries. She will be beautiful!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless her - she is going to looks so skinny and little afterwards - and fluffy and soft as well...
It always takes me a few days to get used to seeing Kiki after she has had her hair cut - but then I just love the way it makes her look so expresive and athletic, rather than a fluffy black pushmepullyou haystack!
Looking forwards to seeing the after pics of super trim Molly.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Bless her - she is going to looks so skinny and little afterwards - and fluffy and soft as well...
> It always takes me a few days to get used to seeing Kiki after she has had her hair cut - but then I just love the way it makes her look so expresive and athletic, rather than a fluffy black pushmepullyou haystack!
> Looking forwards to seeing the after pics of super trim Molly.



Thanks I will post pictures when we get her back. It will be nice to see her cute little eyes again


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexi had her first proper haircut today too! (and if I ever manage to learn how to put a photo on here I will). I was worried about her being too short, but she has come back looking very cute and smelling wonderful


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Bev13 said:


> Lexi had her first proper haircut today too! (and if I ever manage to learn how to put a photo on here I will). I was worried about her being too short, but she has come back looking very cute and smelling wonderful


Yayyy! Glad it turned out good for you. We dropped off Molly and she was all hopped up She played around with another puppy for a bit and when we left she was starting to bathe her. They weren't sure if they could do her whole body because she is so active so her first haircut might only be her privates, nails, face and paws....will see what happens. They seemed really nice. They said it might take a few visits for a full cut depending how hyper she is. Not sure what the outcome will be??? I will be posting pics though. Hope you can post some too

I just download them to my computer and then press the manage attachments button and upload them or you can link them through photobucket if you have that. I am no computer wizzard  lol!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well here are her after pics. Not too bad but they weren't able to cut the whole body cause she was too hyper so in 3 weeks she said to take her back for another try. They did her face, potty area, nails, bath, paws

And here she is She has eyes


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks beautiful and fluffy and very wide eyed


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

She looks gorgeous, such big eyes x x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I sort of find her head looks too much like a poodle. Next time I will have to give better instructions


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think she looks really good!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I think she looks really good!!!


Thanks maybe when she goes out and plays with her friends she won't look so fluffy ha! I prefer her shaggy little waves. Looks like she was straightened with a flat iron and then teased with a comb


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno had a haircut today too - just face, paws & bottom - but the first thing I thought was that he looked like a poodle. His nose looks thinner & longer. Def prefer him with a shaggy face but I guess at least he can see now!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Weaktea said:


> Bruno had a haircut today too - just face, paws & bottom - but the first thing I thought was that he looked like a poodle. His nose looks thinner & longer. Def prefer him with a shaggy face but I guess at least he can see now!


Yes I am glad Molly has eyes again. It will take a while to get used to it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Molly's eyes are really beautiful! I don't think her face looks too poodley however the trouble is because her body is not cut yet it looks out of proportion. I'm sure once it's all complete she will look gorgeous. She has fab markings .

For future reference with the nose/eyes I would recommend you ask the groomer not to use clippers to shave the area as you get a much softer look by using thinning scissors. I still find the face the hardest part to do and sometimes I get it right and sometimes I don't! . The good news it always grow back quickly.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks lovely can't see her like a poodle


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's lovely! Big wide eyes!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I had this happen with Samson's first cut. I had to be very specific the second time. It must be hard for them not to look like a poodle after a trim when they are half poodle!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the waves will come back...if you want them back faster just wet your hands and rub her down....she looks great though.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> the waves will come back...if you want them back faster just wet your hands and rub her down....she looks great though.


Thanks. Donna had mentioned wetting the hands and it did work! In 2 weeks the groomer said to bring her back and she is going to try and cut her body. She just has to get used to it I'm getting used to her new look it's nice to see her bright eyes!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks great, lovely eyes. The fluff is just from the thorough wash and brushing that they get at the groomers, it doesn't last long.


----------

